# Copy of book in a binder allowed for exam?



## ewibolo (Jun 12, 2016)

Good evening,

I am trying to figure out if it is allowed to bring in reference material that is basically a copy of a book in a 3-ring binder?  I am thinking about taking the exam in Illinois.  If this issue has been asked previously, I apologize as I only found 1 thread on it from back in 2012.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## jijir83 (Jun 12, 2016)

So long it's bound, it's allowed. You can't have it stapled or loose. Though, the guy in front of me in April had loose pages spread out on his desk. None of the proctors said anything. Don't try it though. Make 3-punch holes and put it in a 3-ring binder. Download the guide. And no fitbit. http://ncees.org/exams/cbt/examinee-guide/

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 13, 2016)

I thought I read that Illinois has restrictions on the types of books that most other states don't have....not sure if that is current anymore.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jun 13, 2016)

Definitely find out for the state you are taking the exam. I had everything binded (not 3 ring binder), and Testmasters shot me an email saying everything needed to be in a 3 ring binder. I thought is was ridiculous, but I tore out everything and put it in a 3 ring binder. I lost an entire afternoon doing this to realize on the day of exam others were carrying the Testmasters original binded material. They didn't check my  material at all. I tested in TX.


----------



## smahurin (Jun 13, 2016)

Ya specific states may have different requirements, but in general, all material is allowed as long as its bound.

I felt guilty, when I took the SE (both days) I had a bunch of errata stuffed in the beginning of each of my code books.  Everytime I'd open up a different code all the loose errata pages would fall out.  I kept calling over the proctor to let them know what was happening so I didn't get in trouble.  I think by about the 3rd time, they were just over it... haha I don't blame them though I suppose.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 13, 2016)

3 ring binders are fine, as are those plastic type bindings.

I had a few things stapled with those heavy-duty staples and they took them


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 13, 2016)

ewibolo said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I am trying to figure out if it is allowed to bring in reference material that is basically a copy of a book in a 3-ring binder?  I am thinking about taking the exam in Illinois.  If this issue has been asked previously, I apologize as I only found 1 thread on it from back in 2012.  Thank you in advance.


Just speaking from my experience in CA... 3-ring bound book copies was no problem at all.


----------



## ewibolo (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  I just called the Illinois Board of Professional Engineers and they said that whatever the ncees examinee guide allows for, that is what Illinois allows. It seems I'm good to go based on that answer from IBPE and accounts from you all.  I appreciate the input.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 13, 2016)

Leave your fitbit at home.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Leave your fitbit at home.


But how will I count my steps on restroom breaks and at lunch?!? ldman:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 13, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> But how will I count my steps on restroom breaks and at lunch?!? ldman:


Ask @NJmike PE.


----------



## ewibolo (Jun 13, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Leave your fitbit at home.


What's a Fitbit, is that like when you only do a little of cardio?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 14, 2016)

A fitbit is an electronic device that is used to cheat on standardized exams.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 14, 2016)

ewibolo said:


> What's a Fitbit, is that like when you only do a little of cardio?


A fitbit is a commonly worn article of clothing similar to a watch, but NCEES uses it as a "gotcha" to see if an examinee carefully read through the testing instructions booklet. Those that fail the 'question' must pay to retake the test six months later.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2016)

someone should try and wear one of those old 1980 style pedometers and see what happens?


----------



## jijir83 (Jun 14, 2016)

ewibolo said:


> What's a Fitbit, is that like when you only do a little of cardio?


lol I had no clue until this nonsense started spreading on this forum. Fit for fitness, and Bit for 0s and 1s I suppose. Sounds like one of those health watches people wear these days.

The real answer is "You don't want to know" and "Don't bring one".

Basically, NCEES was a tad unclear about their Fitbit policy this past April. It sounds like Maryland test takers got the worse of it where they'd let people take the morning portion then kicked them out in the afternoon for having it. For my test in California, they didn't even bring it up. They really stressed on calculators and beeping watches. Elsewhere in CA, the proctors announced that Fitbits needed to be left outside or whatever.

Anyway... pretty inconsistent and ended up disqualifying some people who now have to take the test again.


----------



## sushionagrill (Jun 16, 2016)

We found out it is cheaper and better to print the PDFs and do fastback binding at the local print shop. We were able to bound up to ~200 to 300 sheets per fastback and it cost about 4 bucks per book. 

Binders: You have to buy binders, hole punch, hope the paper doesn't rip during studying / the test, the binders are bulky and nonstackable, and very awkward to flip through the sheets in a large binder. 

Fastback flips like a book and overall just cheaper and easier to use.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 16, 2016)

None of you will be violating copyright laws when you opt to print these documents, right?


----------



## sushionagrill (Jun 16, 2016)

roadwreck said:


> None of you will be violating copyright laws when you opt to print these documents, right?


just notes and more notes...


----------



## ewibolo (Jun 16, 2016)

right, just study material - the binders of notes from EET and notes taken, etc.  Thanks.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 18, 2016)

sushionagrill said:


> We found out it is cheaper and better to print the PDFs and do fastback binding at the local print shop. We were able to bound up to ~200 to 300 sheets per fastback and it cost about 4 bucks per book.
> 
> Binders: You have to buy binders, hole punch, hope the paper doesn't rip during studying / the test, the binders are bulky and nonstackable, and very awkward to flip through the sheets in a large binder.
> 
> Fastback flips like a book and overall just cheaper and easier to use.


I like your pros.  But the con to me is losing the ability to easily add, delete, shuffle, move, combine, insert, etc. additional pages on the fly.  To me, that function is priceless. 



roadwreck said:


> None of you will be violating copyright laws when you opt to print these documents, right?


I lost track after I no longer could count with two hands how many copyright infringements I made.


----------



## daxx (Jun 24, 2016)

I did the binder route as well. As others have stated the ability to add pages as needed worked great for me.


----------



## iwire (Jun 30, 2016)

yea..i brought 2 binders literally copy of books but never did once use it lol

Damn trees died for nothing


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 30, 2016)

iwire said:


> Damn trees died for nothing


@NJmike PE will be happy to read that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 30, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> @NJmike PE will be happy to read that.


----------



## Adamf (Jul 25, 2016)

ewibolo said:


> I am thinking about taking the exam in Illinois


I am taking the exam in Chicago. Do you know what part of Chicago the exams are usually given? I am coming from outside Illinois to take the exam. If anyone has taken it in Chicago before please let me know where you took it. I am trying to find a place on a walking distance to the exam location. Thank you!!


----------



## DuckFlats (Jul 28, 2016)

Adamf said:


> > On 6/12/2016 at 11:14 PM, ewibolo said: I am thinking about taking the exam in Illinois
> 
> 
> I am taking the exam in Chicago. Do you know what part of Chicago the exams are usually given? I am coming from outside Illinois to take the exam. If anyone has taken it in Chicago before please let me know where you took it. I am trying to find a place on a walking distance to the exam location. Thank you!!


Unless it is next door, I couldn't have imagined walking to the test with two totes strapped to a dolly.


----------



## Adamf (Aug 4, 2016)

DuckFlats said:


> Unless it is next door, I couldn't have imagined walking to the test with two totes strapped to a dolly.


Haha. Well I am not sure if I will be walking - but at least I don't panic if it was far away or/and the uber driver didn't show up.


----------



## jijir83 (Aug 4, 2016)

I used a milk create as a bookcase strapped to one of those foldable metal frames with rollers. The top was useful to tie my comfy cushion and a couple of other things. Once inside, it served as resting place for the CERM since I wasn't using it much. But, if you end up having to walk some distance, a carry-on might work if allowed. Guy next to me taking structural snuck in two carry-ons of stuff somehow and had them under the table even though the proctors had asked to put backpacks and suitcases up front. Carry-ons are surely easier for transport. People I saw with carton boxes had a hard time rolling them on carts if they had more than one. I saw a couple of annoyed ladies picking up, strapping, only to have to do it again. This is in CA not IL but as an idea, it was about 1000ft from the lot to the building.

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------

